# Proving medios de vida for a tarjeta de residencia application



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Hi all,

I finally have my extranjeria appointment in two weeks. I think I have all of the paperwork in check except for one thing: proof of financial stability. I thought that it was enough to have at least €8,000 in my bank account and to have a salary but apparently it's not that simple. 

I have about GBP £8,500 in my UK bank account and my full-time employment contract (from a UK university, from which I work remotely). But on the phone today with the extranjeria I was told that the medios de viva have to be in an account belonging to my wife (e.g. the Spanish citizen) and that the fact that I have an employment contract from somewhere outside of Spain (even if it's translated) might be a problem. My wife and I have just moved to Spain so haven't had time to set everything up yet, and my wife does not have a job yet anyway. Nor do I want to lose out on transfer fees and exchange rates by transferring all my money to a Spanish bank account).

I'm guessing this is a rare case, but has anyone had any experience with something like this?

Cheers,
D


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

I should add that the person I spoke to at the extranjeria on the phone said that he wasn't sure about whether the moneys could be in my own account or not, and was also a bit miffed by the remote work arrangement. So what I was/am to do is yet unclear...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I had always been of the opinion, and it's always been my advice to have any savings in a Spanish bank. Equally, I would have thought that any income had to be into a Spanish bank.

I certainly think that this is the easiest route to go or everything would need translating and authorizing.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> I had always been of the opinion, and it's always been my advice to have any savings in a Spanish bank. Equally, I would have thought that any income had to be into a Spanish bank.
> 
> I certainly think that this is the easiest route to go or everything would need translating and authorizing.


definitely much easier that way - & some extranjerías will insist upon it, anyway

& in the long run if you're going to be living here, it makes sense to have your funds in a bank account here


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> definitely much easier that way - & some extranjerías will insist upon it, anyway
> 
> & in the long run if you're going to be living here, it makes sense to have your funds in a bank account here


Chica –*Thanks for that. I hadn't realised that some extranjerias will insist on it being spanish money in a spanish bank. My argument for keeping the money I earn in pounds in a pound account is that I still spend time (and money) in the UK as that is where my employer is, so seems silly to transfer it all to Euros, just to then transfer it all back to pounds again.

Regarding me having a UK employer, I'd be happy to work for a Spanish university in the future … as soon as one offers me a position.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

director1 said:


> Chica –*Thanks for that. I hadn't realised that some extranjerias will insist on it being spanish money in a spanish bank. My argument for keeping the money I earn in pounds in a pound account is that I still spend time (and money) in the UK as that is where my employer is, so seems silly to transfer it all to Euros, just to then transfer it all back to pounds again.
> 
> Regarding me having a UK employer, I'd be happy to work for a Spanish university in the future … as soon as one offers me a position.


if you're setting up home here, then just have regular transfers of enough to pay the bills - after the initial funds that they require for the residencia

they don't much care where the money comes from - just that it's there


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Yes, that makes sense. Do you know if they require this proof of medios economics each time you have to renew your residencia every year?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

I 'm a bit lost ? If your wife is a Spanish citizen then you should get residency automatically as the spouse of a citizen. No requirement to prove anything, income etc; 
The 'tarjeta de residencia' should be for 5 years.

Registering your non-EU family members in another EU country


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> I 'm a bit lost ? *If your wife is a Spanish citizen* then you should get residency automatically as the spouse of a citizen. No requirement to prove anything, income etc;
> The 'tarjeta de residencia' should be for 5 years.
> 
> Registering your non-EU family members in another EU country



oops - I missed that bit 

I was thinking spouse of EU citizen exercising treaty rights....


I guess it _might _be that they are wanting proof that his wife lives here? Though it appears that that shouldn't be an issue :confused2:


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Mmm I don't think it's proof that my wife lives here, but rather proof that we can support ourselves (or, rather, that I can support myself or that she can support me) without my becoming a burden on the system. It's the same reason I have to show proof of medical insurance that covers me in Spain (e.g. private coverage and not an EHIC card from the UK, which would only cover short visits).

This is all part of the "Acreditación de Medios Económicos y Asistencia Sanitaria" requirement which they instituted in 2011. As far as I know, this applies to every foreigner, both EU and non-EU and whether or not they are married to a Spaniard.

I'm happy to stand corrected of course – this is just what I have been told / understood.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I think our most recent member who has gained residency as the spouse of a Spanish national (as opposed to spouse of an EU citizen exercising treaty rights) is http://www.expatforum.com/expats/members/elenetxu.html - maybe search out some of her posts on the subject


----------



## director1 (Dec 28, 2013)

Will do –*thanks!


----------

